# Driving to Cabo San Lucas



## taniagr

Hello guys love reading about everyone's experiences on here. I was curious if anyone had any insight on actually driving to Cabo San Lucas going through AZ. From looking at my atlas it seems pretty straight forward. But of course on a map you can't see bad roads or unsafe spots. I'm trying to be positive about the drive but I'm a single, 35 y.o. female and I might be doing it alone due to a friend having a setback in her health. I'm pretty much wanting to get everyone's opinion on if they think I can manage it alone with all my belongings and some cash as this trip is to move there. I'm sure lots of people do it on their own I just want some peace of mind I guess. Any info would be helpful. I'm hoping to make the trip in June sometime.


----------



## chicois8

I would think about entering Baja from California, say Tijuana. I would drive in the USA as far as I could having better non toll roads and long upward grades between Mexicali and Tecate. Only paper work you will need is an FMM (tourist card) and auto insurance for Mexico. I would cross at Tijuana around 10 AM and drive to San Quintin the first night, maybe Mulege the second, La Paz the third and you will be in Cabo the forth day...don't drive at night, do the speed limit, roads is in good shape but is narrow so drive defensively...check out 
http://www.bajanomad.com


----------



## taniagr

chicois8 said:


> I would think about entering Baja from California, say Tijuana. I would drive in the USA as far as I could having better non toll roads and long upward grades between Mexicali and Tecate. Only paper work you will need is an FMM (tourist card) and auto insurance for Mexico. I would cross at Tijuana around 10 AM and drive to San Quintin the first night, maybe Mulege the second, La Paz the third and you will be in Cabo the forth day...don't drive at night, do the speed limit, roads is in good shape but is narrow so drive defensively...check out
> Baja Nomad - Taking You Back to Baja!


Thanks so much chicois8. I took a look at the link you gave also. It was helpful. I was told by a few people to go through the AZ border. I'm not sure if they thought it would be easier, safer, etc. But do you think it's better to go through the Tijuana border? In actuality my plan was driving from Dallas, Tx to AZ and then onto Cabo.


----------



## HolyMole

taniagr said:


> Thanks so much chicois8. I took a look at the link you gave also. It was helpful. I was told by a few people to go through the AZ border. I'm not sure if they thought it would be easier, safer, etc. But do you think it's better to go through the Tijuana border? In actuality my plan was driving from Dallas, Tx to AZ and then onto Cabo.


We drove from Tecate to Cabo San Lucas in Oct/10. Miles and miles of road construction between Tecate and Ensenada, then south from Ensenada. Other than that, roads were fine all the way. Pretty civilized and non-threatening, certainly not the adventure it must have been 40 years ago. 
We took sidetrips to Bahia de Los Angeles, and to Puerto San Carlos, (I think, west of Guerrero *****?). When you get to La Paz, you've got a choice: follow the east coast down to San Jose del Cabo, or take the west coast through Todos Santos. We went south on the former and back north via the other. Beautiful scenery either way.
Always keep your gas tank at least half full and carry lots of water, just in case. A cellphone is a must for any vehicle breakdowns. Green Angels were around, but usually few and far between.


----------



## taniagr

HolyMole said:


> We drove from Tecate to Cabo San Lucas in Oct/10. Miles and miles of road construction between Tecate and Ensenada, then south from Ensenada. Other than that, roads were fine all the way. Pretty civilized and non-threatening, certainly not the adventure it must have been 40 years ago.
> We took sidetrips to Bahia de Los Angeles, and to Puerto San Carlos, (I think, west of Guerrero *****?). When you get to La Paz, you've got a choice: follow the east coast down to San Jose del Cabo, or take the west coast through Todos Santos. We went south on the former and back north via the other. Beautiful scenery either way.
> Always keep your gas tank at least half full and carry lots of water, just in case. A cellphone is a must for any vehicle breakdowns. Green Angels were around, but usually few and far between.


That makes me feel a little better. Thanks HolyMole. Love the name by the way. I have an ex boyfriend that is worried to death about my drive. I have been calmer than him but have begun to feel that maybe I'm being too naive or ignorant about the "severity" of things after listening to his worries.


----------



## Isla Verde

taniagr said:


> That makes me feel a little better. Thanks HolyMole. Love the name by the way. I have an ex boyfriend that is worried to death about my drive. I have been calmer than him but have begun to feel that maybe I'm being too naive or ignorant about the "severity" of things after listening to his worries.


Is your ex-boyfriend American or Mexican? Has he driven the route you're proposing to take in recent years? Why is he so worried? It's good of him to be concerned for your safety, but don't let his worries keep you from taking this exciting journey!


----------



## taniagr

Isla Verde said:


> Is your ex-boyfriend American or Mexican? Has he driven the route you're proposing to take in recent years? Why is he so worried? It's good of him to be concerned for your safety, but don't let his worries keep you from taking this exciting journey!


Oh Isla Verde I was hoping for your positive response. You always seem to look at the bright side in other comments I see from you. He is a truck driver (American) and do not ask me the last time he has even stepped inside of a Mexican border. I was with him for 10+ years and in that span of time he has not been in MX.

In a recent convo he mentioned that he is worried about the inclination of the hills and mountains and whether the brakes of my car can handle such rough driving while pulling a small trailer (still not sure if I will have a trailer). He's also worried about road conditions. And of course my safety. I have a 2000 Nissan Sentra and I plan to have my car fully checked out for necessary fixes. Naturally, I have my fears as I will be alone but this is an adventure that I would love to experience. But again, I don't want to be foolish in thinking I can take it on by myself. So I figured I'd ask the fine experts on the ExpatForum.


----------



## chicois8

Much of Highway 2 from Arizona to Highway 1 has long and lonely stretches of unpopulated desert with the Rumorsa Grade between Mexicali and Tecate difficult with it uphill twists and turns...Last week I drove the USA counterpart and there was snow over the summit... Like I stated earlier take Interstate 8 all the way to San Diego,cross at TJ, those roads are all fine with the TJ - Ensenada toll road in excellent condition...remember the auto insurance...


----------



## taniagr

chicois8 said:


> Much of Highway 2 from Arizona to Highway 1 has long and lonely stretches of unpopulated desert with the Rumorsa Grade between Mexicali and Tecate difficult with it uphill twists and turns...Last week I drove the USA counterpart and there was snow over the summit... Like I stated earlier take Interstate 8 all the way to San Diego,cross at TJ, those roads are all fine with the TJ - Ensenada toll road in excellent condition...remember the auto insurance...


Thank you! I've researched the auto insurance and taking my car in and out of Mexico. I believe I know which one I will choose.


----------



## chicois8

It usually works out if you need insurance for more than 3 weeks it is cheaper to purchase a one year policy..I buy mine online through Costco, then print out policy in English and Spanish...


----------



## Anonimo

How big and heavy a trailer? What kind of car will be pulling it? I ask, because when we moved to Michoacán in 2005, our Ford Windstar pulled a fully loaded 6'x12' cargo trailer. That was a mistake. The low slung trailer hitch was frequently scraping on topes (speed bumps) and eventually, the Windstar transmission blew up 35 miles short of reaching Morelia. Towing and repairs were expensive. The repairs took over two weeks.

Something to think about.


----------



## taniagr

chicois8 said:


> It usually works out if you need insurance for more than 3 weeks it is cheaper to purchase a one year policy..I buy mine online through Costco, then print out policy in English and Spanish...


Wow Costco does it? I was definitely going to do it for a year. I did have a question and maybe you know the answer. Will I have to keep full US coverage on my vehicle as well? Or is liability an option? I guess I mainly need this info when I come back into the states but I still don't know if I'll venture out of MX before my year's up. Thanks for the info. I'll look into Costco as well.


----------



## taniagr

Anonimo said:


> How big and heavy a trailer? What kind of car will be pulling it? I ask, because when we moved to Michoacán in 2005, our Ford Windstar pulled a fully loaded 6'x12' cargo trailer. That was a mistake. The low slung trailer hitch was frequently scraping on topes (speed bumps) and eventually, the Windstar transmission blew up 35 miles short of reaching Morelia. Towing and repairs were expensive. The repairs took over two weeks.
> 
> Something to think about.


Thanks Anonimo. I have a 2000 Nissan Sentra, she has 102,000 miles on her. I wanted to pull just something enough to carry extra things that may not fit in my vehicle such as pots and pans and maybe clothes and my dogs kennel. Nothing like furniture.


----------



## cuylers5746

*Towing in Baja*

We have done that R.T. from T.J. like 3 times and lived in Baja a year.

If your car is a 4 cyclinder, I'd think different about towing anything in Baja. You can run into 90 and 100 F weather in parts of the Pennisula including this time of year and that's hard on a 4 cyclinder and doubly hard with an automatic transmission when towing and going up hill. If a 6 cyclinder and manual transmission that an easier story for towing, braking, etc. 

Baja has a lot of little up and down hills to it.

Extreme care when towing anything in Baja. First even though I'm assuming there's more shoulder at many locations that the last time I drove it over 10 years ago, I'm sure there many, many miles of almost zero shoulder. That means going around a curve, if you trailer tire goes off the payment and drops 2 feet or so, it will either rip the trailer loose from the car and cart wheel it down a hill, or flip it and your car off the road. Many a wreck from people towing in Baja especially boats.

So, if you have to tow something, make sure you stop frequently get out and walk and stay very alert. The hard part is not concentrating on the facinating scendery and keeping your eye on the road. I sure hope your friend can go with you to divide up the driving, meaning who ever is driving is more alert.

First, I think the advice of going through T.J. is the best - bigger highways with more fellow travelers traversing the "Fronteer Zone", which is where most of the Cartel Balaceras go on and most dangerous - and it will be easier on your car than from Mexicali - T.J. There is that one huge hill from Calexico to San Diego for about 12 miles that is a 6% grade a lot of it on the US side in California though.

I definitely don't want to discourage you as it is still one of the most fascinating, beautiful serene road trips in all of North American - and I've done most of the all the way to Alaska. So go for it but take precautions and plan, plan, plan.


----------



## chicois8

I keep both US and Mexican insurance yearly, just remember you will be entering Mexico on a FMM (tourist permit) and is good for 180 days, if you plan to stay a year or more you will have to get a resident visa, and you have to start the process at a Mexican Consulate near your home...unless you want to drive back to the border after 180 days for another 180 day FMM...If you are planning to work in Cabo, well that's another can of worms........


----------



## taniagr

chicois8 said:


> I keep both US and Mexican insurance yearly, just remember you will be entering Mexico on a FMM (tourist permit) and is good for 180 days, if you plan to stay a year or more you will have to get a resident visa, and you have to start the process at a Mexican Consulate near your home...unless you want to drive back to the border after 180 days for another 180 day FMM...If you are planning to work in Cabo, well that's another can of worms........


I figured I would just go back to the border. But I don't know how much of a hassle I might find that. I don't think I'll be able to live there for longer than a year unless I do find a job. But like you said that's another can of worms. And I'm not really counting on it.


----------



## taniagr

cuylers5746 said:


> We have done that R.T. from T.J. like 3 times and lived in Baja a year.
> 
> Extreme care when towing anything in Baja. First even though I'm assuming there's more shoulder at many locations that the last time I drove it over 10 years ago, I'm sure there many, many miles of almost zero shoulder. That means going around a curve, if you trailer tire goes off the payment and drops 2 feet or so, it will either rip the trailer loose from the car and cart wheel it down a hill, or flip it and your car off the road. Many a wreck from people towing in Baja especially boats.
> 
> So, if you have to tow something, make sure you stop frequently get out and walk and stay very alert. The hard part is not concentrating on the facinating scendery and keeping your eye on the road. I sure hope your friend can go with you to divide up the driving, meaning who ever is driving is more alert.
> 
> First, I think the advice of going through T.J. is the best - bigger highways with more fellow travelers traversing the "Fronteer Zone", which is where most of the Cartel Balaceras go on and most dangerous - and it will be easier on your car than from Mexicali - T.J. There is that one huge hill from Calexico to San Diego for about 12 miles that is a 6% grade a lot of it on the US side in California though.


Thanks so much for averting me from death!  I was debating on a trailer but looks like I won't be purchasing one. I hope to only be taking clothes, pots and pans and shoes with me. I'll figure it out. I hope to have a riding buddy with me as well. I think I have a substitute in mind. He's always itching for a road trip. I will see if he can make it. If not I'll have to buck up, have some "stay awake" tunes going and make sure I plan my hotel stops accordingly. Probably next weekend I'll plan those and gas stations stops out. Thanks so much, your advice has further helped me.


----------



## Isla Verde

taniagr said:


> Thanks so much for averting me from death!  I was debating on a trailer but looks like I won't be purchasing one. I hope to only be taking clothes, pots and pans and shoes with me.


I understand about wanting to take some of your own things with you, but you will be able to buy things like pots and pans in Mexico. Shoes can be a problem, especially if you have large feet, so bringing your own is a good idea.


----------



## taniagr

Isla Verde said:


> I understand about wanting to take some of your own things with you, but you will be able to buy things like pots and pans in Mexico. Shoes can be a problem, especially if you have large feet, so bringing your own is a good idea.


I know Isla Verde. I'm kinda partial to my pots and pans though. Had 'em since I moved out of my mom's house. Only about 3 or 4 pieces the rest will be yardsaled. I'm trying to streamline EVERYTHING down. It's kinda hard, things that I have moved with me over the years I have such an emotional attachment with but I will try my best to have the bare minimum with me. My goal of taking my clothes with me is so I won't feel the need to buy from shops there. I'd like to keep my spending cash for enjoying the things around Cabo.


----------



## cuylers5746

*If still on a six month Tourist Visa*

Don't fret much about if after 6 months you don't have a Visa Temporal, as for probably no more than $150.00 USD you can do a first class express bus to T.J. and do the two step over and across and back into Mexico with another 6 months Visa returning to Cabo.

Get in, pull the drapes recline the foot thick seats, with leg and feet rest and go to sleep. Real easy and comfortable. Also some specials on some of the Mexican Air Lines you can watch for on T.V. and pick up some real cheap R.T. from Cabo/ La Paz to T.J. too. They had some this year from Tepic, which is farther south than Cabo, on the mainland to T.J. like $80.00 USD each way on Volaris Air.

What part of Kentucky you from? Part of my family migrated over 150 years ago or so out from McCoffin County - Salyerville, KY. to California.


----------



## chicois8

cuylers5746 said:


> We have done that R.T. from T.J. like 3 times and lived in Baja a year.
> 
> Extreme care when towing anything in Baja. First even though I'm assuming there's more shoulder at many locations that the last time I drove it over 10 years ago, I'm sure there many, many miles of almost zero shoulder. That means going around a curve, if you trailer tire goes off the payment and drops 2 feet or so,"
> 
> 
> 
> I have probably driven at least 50 round trips from California to Los Cabos since 1970 and the last trip being July 2012 and have never seen a drop off the pavement anywhere close to 2 feet, maybe 4 inches where they are widening the road...A lot has changed in the last 10 years since you drove it...
> 
> OP, at La Paz take the shorter less mountainous route through Todos Santos to Cabo...


----------



## taniagr

cuylers5746 said:


> Don't fret much about if after 6 months you don't have a Visa Temporal, as for probably no more than $150.00 USD you can do a first class express bus to T.J. and do the two step over and across and back into Mexico with another 6 months Visa returning to Cabo.
> 
> Get in, pull the drapes recline the foot thick seats, with leg and feet rest and go to sleep. Real easy and comfortable. Also some specials on some of the Mexican Air Lines you can watch for on T.V. and pick up some real cheap R.T. from Cabo/ La Paz to T.J. too. They had some this year from Tepic, which is farther south than Cabo, on the mainland to T.J. like $80.00 USD each way on Volaris Air.
> 
> What part of Kentucky you from? Part of my family migrated over 150 years ago or so out from McCoffin County - Salyerville, KY. to California.


I used to Live in Louisville but I currently live in Ashland, KY. I'm originally from Dallas, Tx though. That's why I'll be stopping by Dallas for about 3 wks first to see my mom then moseying on down to MX from there.


----------



## Isla Verde

taniagr said:


> I figured I would just go back to the border. But I don't know how much of a hassle I might find that. I don't think I'll be able to live there for longer than a year unless I do find a job. But like you said that's another can of worms. And I'm not really counting on it.


It's probably wise not to count on finding work. With the new rules and regs from INM, even if you found a job and your employer was willing to sponsor you, you'd have to return to the States to apply for a Residente Temporal visa with permission to work. It's no longer possible to change a tourist card to a residence visa in country.


----------



## cuylers5746

*Another route to Cabo*

A third route, a whole lot closer, but you will later be able to do when you go up to renew your Tourist Visa you can dive the Pennisula to T.J. for that. This considering the distance from San Antonio, which you will have to go through from Dallas to the West Coast as planned.

You can cross from Texas into Mexico either at Mc Allen or Laredo taking the Hwy. 40 or 85 Toll roads to Monterrey. Then continue West of Hwy. 40 Toll Road to Torreon. Then S.W to Durango
still on Hwy. 40 Toll Road, then continue down the mountain to Villa Union, Nayarit on the same Toll Road where it intersects with Hwy. 15 north to Mazatlan. From there you take the Auto Ferry across to La Paz (8 hour journey), and then you're only about 3 hours probably to get to Cabo. Figure on $125.00 USD probably in Toll Roads?

It's saves about 66% of the mileage, travel, hotels, meals out = 1/3 the cost, which might be important to you? It does incure the Ferry Charges. Last time I took it was about $180.00 USD equivalent for your car, then you can either stay up all night and party (as it's a party cruise) and have and pay for a seat extra, or pay for a cabin (1-2 star accomodations at best). We paid for the cabin once and that was not worth it - just stay up and party. The car is expensive,the passenger seat was only about $18.00 USD as they really discourage car traffic in preference for the Semi-Truck Trailers, that bring most of the substance over for La Paz and Cabo from the mainland.

You'll probably want to stay in Mazatlan a night or two "The Pearl of the Pacific", and after Easter Week, check out www.despegar.com/mx and you'll be able to get probably beach front hotel room for under $40-75.00 USD per night. So much to do and see in Mazatlan, and the Sea Food is excellent.


----------



## chicois8

cuylers5746 said:


> A third route, a whole lot closer, but you will later be able to do when you go up to renew your Tourist Visa you can dive the Pennisula to T.J. for that. This considering the distance from San Antonio, which you will have to go through from Dallas to the West Coast as planned.
> 
> You can cross from Texas into Mexico either at Mc Allen or Laredo taking the Hwy. 40 or 85 Toll roads to Monterrey. Then continue West of Hwy. 40 Toll Road to Torreon. Then S.W to Durango
> still on Hwy. 40 Toll Road, then continue down the mountain to Villa Union, Nayarit on the same Toll Road where it intersects with Hwy. 15 north to Mazatlan. From there you take the Auto Ferry across to La Paz (8 hour journey), and then you're only about 3 hours probably to get to Cabo. Figure on $125.00 USD probably in Toll Roads?
> 
> It's saves about 66% of the mileage, travel, hotels, meals out = 1/3 the cost, which might be important to you? It does incure the Ferry Charges. Last time I took it was about $180.00 USD equivalent for your car, then you can either stay up all night and party (as it's a party cruise) and have and pay for a seat extra, or pay for a cabin (1-2 star accomodations at best). We paid for the cabin once and that was not worth it - just stay up and party. The car is expensive,the passenger seat was only about $18.00 USD as they really discourage car traffic in preference for the Semi-Truck Trailers, that bring most of the substance over for La Paz and Cabo from the mainland.
> 
> You'll probably want to stay in Mazatlan a night or two "The Pearl of the Pacific", and after Easter Week, check out www.despegar.com/mx and you'll be able to get probably beach front hotel room for under $40-75.00 USD per night. So much to do and see in Mazatlan, and the Sea Food is excellent.



First this route for a woman possibly by herself to drive in Mexico for the first time might be a little scary. You are suggesting she drive the Devel's Backbone between Durango and Mazatlan?

Second Villa Union is in the state of Sinaola, not Nayarit...

Third she would have to get a TIP or Temorary Import Permitfor her auto, a minimum of $245 USD..That is good as long as her FMM..

Forth the ferry from Maz. to La Paz is 17 hours long and cost $333 USD...


----------



## cuylers5746

*Mainland Route & Ferry*

Well I guess you've not been to the mainland in awhile?

There is a new Toll Road and the highest bridge in Latin America from Durango to Villa Union that eliminates much of that snaky old road.

Friends of mine drive in/out of Laredo 2-3 times a year through Monterrey and never had a problem.

Still with the Import Permit it's still a whole lot cheaper, than driving to the West Coast then down to Cabo.

As for the Ferry. Which Ferry LIne you talking about (There a 2nd competitor now). 17 hours to go a couple hundred miles?

You may be right on the updated price - but with competition now - who knows for sure except contacting their offices in Mazatlan or La Paz?


----------



## cuylers5746

*Ferry La Paz-Mazatlan*

An partial quote from: Life Remotely

The Ferry from La Paz to Mazatlan
Written by Kobus on December 13, 2011

"..The cost for our 4Runner with the driver, two extra passengers and a cabin without a bathroom was $4544 pesos, about $340 USD. *The car and driver was about $2000 pesos*, another $975 pesos for each additional passenger and $500 pesos for the cabin..."

Like I said earlier need to check with the actual (offices) to see current price. But $2000.00 pesos at today's exchange rate is only $161.05 USD.


----------



## makaloco

Here's the website for the ferries between La Paz and Mazatlan/Topolobampo. You can generate your own quote but need to supply dates.
.:: Baja Ferries Website ::.


----------



## chicois8

cuylers5746 said:


> Well I guess you've not been to the mainland in awhile?
> 
> There is a new Toll Road and the highest bridge in Latin America from Durango to Villa Union that eliminates much of that snaky old road.
> 
> Friends of mine drive in/out of Laredo 2-3 times a year through Monterrey and never had a problem.
> 
> Still with the Import Permit it's still a whole lot cheaper, than driving to the West Coast then down to Cabo.
> 
> As for the Ferry. Which Ferry LIne you talking about (There a 2nd competitor now). 17 hours to go a couple hundred miles?
> 
> You may be right on the updated price - but with competition now - who knows for sure except contacting their offices in Mazatlan or La Paz?



Actually I just returned last Thursday from November,4 1/2 months at my beach house in Guayabitos and driving through Chaipas,the Yucatan Pennusualla, up the Gulf coast via Veracruz and back to Nayarit...In the last 3 years I have driven 72,000 MILES in Mexico, from top to bottom and coast to coast...

Friends of mine just drove Highway 40 and said the new bridge is in the section of the new toll road that is not open yet...

The OP never mentioned going a cheap route...

I only see one ferry going between Maz. and LP , departs 16:00 arrives 09:00= 17 hours..
cost of vehicle,walk on passenger and cabin=4063 Pesos or $325USD...

And your friends that drive Laredo Monterey 2 or 3 times a year are experienced Mexico drivers not a single woman driving Mexico for the first time...


----------



## taniagr

Eek! So many routes I'm sure. I just need the most basic, easy on a yr. 2000 vehicle. Just don't want to find myself in a bad situation. I appreciate everyone's help!


----------



## taniagr

Isla Verde said:


> It's probably wise not to count on finding work. With the new rules and regs from INM, even if you found a job and your employer was willing to sponsor you, you'd have to return to the States to apply for a Residente Temporal visa with permission to work. It's no longer possible to change a tourist card to a residence visa in country.


Isla (or anyone that knows) I do have a question that I have not researched yet. I like to paint, what are the laws against selling your own goods in MX without being employed by anyone. Are there laws against it? I would imagine so.


----------



## Isla Verde

taniagr said:


> Isla (or anyone that knows) I do have a question that I have not researched yet. I like to paint, what are the laws against selling your own goods in MX without being employed by anyone. Are there laws against it? I would imagine so.


Interesting question. Maybe you could get a Residente Temporal visa with permission to work as an artist, but you'd have to do that while you're still in the States. Under the old rules, there was a special immigration category for artists, but I don't know if that is still true. Why not make inquiries at your nearest Mexican Consulate?


----------



## taniagr

Isla Verde said:


> Interesting question. Maybe you could get a Residente Temporal visa with permission to work as an artist, but you'd have to do that while you're still in the States. Under the old rules, there was a special immigration category for artists, but I don't know if that is still true. Why not make inquiries at your nearest Mexican Consulate?


Good idea. I will try that. I'm not a master artist or anything but I'd like to spend my "Mexican hiatus" painting and growing my skills. But I know in the process I'll have so much painted I won't know what to do with them and if I can sell it to those that actually like it I would. Or just give 'em away I guess. I'll see what the consulate has to say. Thanks Isla!


----------



## chicois8

As a Amber carver and watercolor painter I looked into the artist category and found out just liking to paint or carving stone is not good enough for a work/artist permit, the Migra wanted a diploma from and accredited art school plus other documentation....hope this helps


----------



## taniagr

chicois8 said:


> As a Amber carver and watercolor painter I looked into the artist category and found out just liking to paint or carving stone is not good enough for a work/artist permit, the Migra wanted a diploma from and accredited art school plus other documentation....hope this helps


Well I'm not looking to set up a business or anything. Just wondering if I happened to sell things say out of my home if something would be said or noticed about it.


----------



## chicois8

I do not think you would have a problem...


----------



## marcieincabo

taniagr said:


> I used to Live in Louisville but I currently live in Ashland, KY. I'm originally from Dallas, Tx though. That's why I'll be stopping by Dallas for about 3 wks first to see my mom then moseying on down to MX from there.


I am originally from Ohio so I drove through Texas, AZ and then stayed overnight close to the TJ border. Got up very early the next morning to cross the border and drove all the way down to Guerro ***** for my first night stop. Make sure that you research when the sunsets because you don't want to drive at night. Seriously DO NOT drive at night. I also recommend that you strongly don't bring a trailer. Just bring essentials stuffed in your car. You can buy whatever you need down here. Now clothes shopping here sucks but you can get everything else as far as home products. It took me 2 days driving down but I was really pushing it because I was just so tired of driving. It took me 3 days to CA and then 2 days down. I drove by myself (single female) but that was 8 years ago. If I was you I would take at least 3 days. Make sure you have a vet health certificate for your dog within 7 days of crossing the border. It is very difficult to find a job down here unless you want to go into timeshare or real estate (which I think you have to have a real estate licenses). The past 2 years have been very difficult for me finding employment to the point where I might have to move back to Ohio. I won't do timeshare so unless I find something "under the table" then I unfortunately will have to move back. Have you looked into housing down here yet?


----------



## taniagr

marcieincabo said:


> I am originally from Ohio so I drove through Texas, AZ and then stayed overnight close to the TJ border. Got up very early the next morning to cross the border and drove all the way down to Guerro ***** for my first night stop. Make sure that you research when the sunsets because you don't want to drive at night. Seriously DO NOT drive at night. I also recommend that you strongly don't bring a trailer. Just bring essentials stuffed in your car. You can buy whatever you need down here. Now clothes shopping here sucks but you can get everything else as far as home products. It took me 2 days driving down but I was really pushing it because I was just so tired of driving. It took me 3 days to CA and then 2 days down. I drove by myself (single female) but that was 8 years ago.


Wow! Thanks so much marcieincabo. Did you have concerns about your vehicle making it? I'm just hoping my car can handle the terrain and the heat. I will have a mechanic look at it before I leave. What time of year did you come down in?

I have read over and over how hopeless it is to find a job in MX so I haven't even thought of that as being a possibility and I definitely don't think I could do the timeshare rodeo. Thanks so much for your input. It's put me a little bit more at ease.


----------



## HolyMole

cuylers5746 said:


> Well I guess you've not been to the mainland in awhile?
> 
> There is a new Toll Road and the highest bridge in Latin America from Durango to Villa Union that eliminates much of that snaky old road.
> 
> Friends of mine drive in/out of Laredo 2-3 times a year through Monterrey and never had a problem.
> 
> Still with the Import Permit it's still a whole lot cheaper, than driving to the West Coast then down to Cabo.
> 
> As for the Ferry. Which Ferry LIne you talking about (There a 2nd competitor now). 17 hours to go a couple hundred miles?
> 
> You may be right on the updated price - but with competition now - who knows for sure except contacting their offices in Mazatlan or La Paz?


Any info on who the new competitor is for ferry service from Baja to the mainland? 

I would suggest the Topolobampo-La Paz ferry as a much better alternative to the Mazatlan-La Paz run. Cheaper and only 6 hours travel time, (allow at least 9 hours total from dock-to-dock for loading and off-loading, etc.).


----------



## TundraGreen

HolyMole said:


> Any info on who the new competitor is for ferry service from Baja to the mainland?
> 
> I would suggest the Topolobampo-La Paz ferry as a much better alternative to the Mazatlan-La Paz run. Cheaper and only 6 hours travel time, (allow at least 9 hours total from dock-to-dock for loading and off-loading, etc.).


It also runs more frequently I believe. Every day versus three days a week.


----------



## marcieincabo

taniagr said:


> Wow! Thanks so much marcieincabo. Did you have concerns about your vehicle making it? I'm just hoping my car can handle the terrain and the heat. I will have a mechanic look at it before I leave. What time of year did you come down in?
> 
> I have read over and over how hopeless it is to find a job in MX so I haven't even thought of that as being a possibility and I definitely don't think I could do the timeshare rodeo. Thanks so much for your input. It's put me a little bit more at ease.


I drove down the hottest part of the year, September but luckily I had just bought a new car 6 months before moving down here so I wasn't too worried about breaking down. The biggest concern I had was getting a flat tire or something and not having an area to pull off of the road. There are no shoulders on the roads so that can be dangerous.

Good luck with your move down and let me know if you have any other questions.

Marcie


----------



## marcieincabo

Taniagr ~ Not sure what your living situation is for down here but I was supposed to have a roommate move in tomorrow and he just told me he is postponing his trip down. You mentioned a dog, female or male? 

If you are interested, send me a message.

Marcie


----------



## taniagr

*Almost There!!!*

Hi guys! I just wanted to thank everyone for their support and great advice. I am almost in Cabo San Lucas. By tomorrow I should be there as a matter of fact. The border was a breeze. In the beginning of all this I was sooo nervous as to what might happen and if I would have all that I needed. Boy was I worried for nothing. My friend and I were literally at the border for maybe 15 minutes. That was it! Nothing has been a major problem during our journey. I still have another day to go but we're in La Paz now so not much driving will be done tomorrow and we'll be in Cabo! Thanks again everyone!


----------



## chicois8

Take highway 19 towards Todos Santos, will save mountain driving,time and tolls....suerte


----------



## taniagr

chicois8 said:


> Take highway 19 towards Todos Santos, will save mountain driving,time and tolls....suerte


That's the exact route we're planning to take! Thanks so much chicois, you've been a wealth of info!


----------



## lebdog

*Cabo Move*

I just moved here from LA about a year and a half ago. 
I didn't know a single person when I moved here, I just wanted to get away from a country that declares wars on nations based upon lies they make up as they go (whew..). Anyways,

I think that you should go check out Cabo Blue Bar also. I have noted a lot of gringos frequenting that place, also Wicked Pizza/Cabo Blue Bar has a Cabo Bar Crawl which has many gringos take part in that as well. 
For food, I would recommend that you check out a place called, "Pollo de Oro" which has an incredible deal on chicken fajitas. Also, the Jungle Bar is a great place to take in a band at night with a great taqueria next door called Tacos Loco. I really advise trying a "lemonada mineral", which is the most refreshing drink I have found down here. 

Craigslist also works in Cabo San Lucas, but more by gringos than locals, so I would advise you use this to source deals on rentals, and other needs. 

Just a few things that helped me out when I got here. 
I read that you already know about Costco, WalMart and Home Depot, also note Mega is great for ****** needs as well.

Good luck! 
This is my first post as an expat in this forum. Hope it does more good than bad;-)


----------



## taniagr

lebdog said:


> I just moved here from LA about a year and a half ago.
> I didn't know a single person when I moved here, I just wanted to get away from a country that declares wars on nations based upon lies they make up as they go (whew..). Anyways,
> 
> I think that you should go check out Cabo Blue Bar also. I have noted a lot of gringos frequenting that place, also Wicked Pizza/Cabo Blue Bar has a Cabo Bar Crawl which has many gringos take part in that as well.
> For food, I would recommend that you check out a place called, "Pollo de Oro" which has an incredible deal on chicken fajitas. Also, the Jungle Bar is a great place to take in a band at night with a great taqueria next door called Tacos Loco. I really advise trying a "lemonada mineral", which is the most refreshing drink I have found down here.
> 
> Craigslist also works in Cabo San Lucas, but more by gringos than locals, so I would advise you use this to source deals on rentals, and other needs.
> 
> Just a few things that helped me out when I got here.
> I read that you already know about Costco, WalMart and Home Depot, also note Mega is great for ****** needs as well.
> 
> Good luck!
> This is my first post as an expat in this forum. Hope it does more good than bad;-)


Thankis so much lebdog! I already had an apartment lined up. And I absolutely love it! I'll check out some of the places that you suggest. Today my friend and I tried to find Walmart. I've only been driven there as a tourist so today was a bit of a challenge but we we're just headed in the wrong way. Once we found our way we did a little shopping. Tomorrow we'll probably search around and find our way around town.


----------



## chicois8

Nice to hear you made it safe and sound.......


----------



## frieda

Hi, are there car rental companies that will allow you to take a rental car down to Cabo? I am planning a long term move down there before the end of this year, and would like to do the drive so I can acclamate myself to the journey. My current vehicle is a lease, and I thought it would be easier to do this then to bring bring my car, which is a lease. I heard you have to get written permission from your loan company to bring a leased car across the border, does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## chicois8

frieda said:


> Hi, are there car rental companies that will allow you to take a rental car down to Cabo? I am planning a long term move down there before the end of this year, and would like to do the drive so I can acclamate myself to the journey. My current vehicle is a lease, and I thought it would be easier to do this then to bring bring my car, which is a lease. I heard you have to get written permission from your loan company to bring a leased car across the border, does anyone know if this is true?


Try these guys, kinda expensive, might cross at the Tijuana border and rent in Mexico for Mexico. good luck: 

California Baja, Rent-A-Car - Where your adventure starts at our front door!


----------



## mostinterestingmaninworld

*Cabo*



taniagr said:


> Thankis so much lebdog! I already had an apartment lined up. And I absolutely love it! I'll check out some of the places that you suggest. Today my friend and I tried to find Walmart. I've only been driven there as a tourist so today was a bit of a challenge but we we're just headed in the wrong way. Once we found our way we did a little shopping. Tomorrow we'll probably search around and find our way around town.


Hello Tania,

Do you think a 2009 honda civic might make the trip from San Diego to Cabo?


-Victor


----------



## taniagr

Hello Victor,

I can only speak for my awesome car. I would say you can. My car is a 2000 Nissan Sentra and she had no problems going it. Good luck to you! 



mostinterestingmaninworld said:


> Hello Tania,
> 
> Do you think a 2009 honda civic might make the trip from San Diego to Cabo?
> 
> 
> -Victor


----------



## TundraGreen

mostinterestingmaninworld said:


> Hello Tania,
> 
> Do you think a 2009 honda civic might make the trip from San Diego to Cabo?
> 
> 
> -Victor


I don't know why not. 

Another alternative would be to take the San Diego trolley to San Ysidro, walk across the border, take a taxi to the bus station, then take a bus to Cabo. The buses are comfortable. Depending on how many people you have, it might be cheaper than buying gas. If you are a real cheapskate like me, and like challenges, you can replace the taxi ride with a local bus.


----------

